# Problème pour Transformé son MacBook Pro en Routeur Wifi



## matiti44 (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un connexion internet (e-ternet) dans ma résidence étudiante. Cependant je me suis acheté un iPad et il n'y a pas de wifi.

J'ai donc chercher plusieurs forum trouvé une solution cependant quand j'active le partage d'internet.... Ca ne fonctionne pas... J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a une solution

Cordialement. (Je suis sous OS X Lion.)


----------



## laurent56480 (2 Avril 2012)

Tu as essayé ça http://forum.setibzh.fr/topic/10896-tuto-utiliser-son-mac-comme-point-dacces-wifi/


----------



## matiti44 (2 Avril 2012)

Heu je n'avais jamais vu ce forum, mais je n'arrive pas a faire l'étape 2 sous Lion...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

J'ai réussit toutes les étapes mais impossible de se connecter l'ipad reconnait le réseau mais me dit connexion inexistante.... Une idée ?


----------

